# Newbie collection



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

*My little, but growing collection*

Hi, i've been looking around here for since november and over christmas i decided to get a few things. Not the biggest collection, but i will be adding to it as much as i can.


















































on top of this i have a karcher, and 3 buckets with grit guards, and a couple of other little things.

Any comments on what i should add to the collection would be great thanks :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice little collection, will only get bigger


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

Pretty good effort that, can't see you needing a great deal more. However I'm sure this site will temp you somehow


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

A very nice collection you have there :thumb: , its looks like you have being bitten by the detailing bug , beware its costly :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice collection youv got there


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice collection mate.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice collection mate


Brian


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking collection matey, looking forward to pics when you use them on the RS.


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice collection so far. Where did you get the 36 pack of mf??


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone :thumb:



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking collection matey, looking forward to pics when you use them on the RS.


Thanks mate they wont be used on the RS for another couple of months, when i get more practice using the D.A. :thumb:



jake4 said:


> Nice collection so far. Where did you get the 36 pack of mf??


Thanks, i got them from costo heres a link to a thread on them http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250038&highlight=costco


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice start :thumb:.
When I first looked, I thought you were growing a lawn in your room :lol:.


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

trv8 said:


> Very nice start :thumb:.
> When I first looked, I thought you were growing a lawn in your room :lol:.


Thanks :thumb:

:lol::lol:


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

nice collection :thumb:

i've only just started to take an inerest in detailing so using my other halfs things atm  but will be getting my own collection soon hopefully


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Few more bits added. Should be getting a few more bits at the end of the week.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice collection there mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice..


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

A couple more bits came today


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Apart from stealing my thread name, nice collection :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Either thats a kettle behind your Autosmart tin, or it has a side handle, which s pretty cool, nice collection!


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Jayme_ said:


> Either thats a kettle behind your Autosmart tin, or it has a side handle, which s pretty cool, nice collection!


Unfortunately its just a kettle :lol:


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Lupostef said:


> Apart from stealing my thread name, nice collection :lol: :lol:


I would change the name but it wont let me :lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Only joking mate :lol: neither of ours a really a newbie collection anyway :lol:


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Update of what my collection looks like now missing a few backing plates, snow foams and a few other bits and bobs.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

That's some collection you have there! I bet your wallet's a good bit lighter for it!! Lol


----------



## kallum_m (Nov 30, 2011)

Rían P said:


> That's some collection you have there! I bet your wallet's a good bit lighter for it!! Lol


Your not wrong mate, it's an expensive addiction haha


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Cracking start you've made there


----------

